# 06 vortex compact 54cm I hate departures like this



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

well its going, frame and fork with carbon bars uchkkk makes me sick, I love this bike, but I have grown to big (leg wise hehehehe) for litespeed. damn it wish they could do make that BB stiffer. anyone intrested in helping me depart with this frame and fork pm me. its back to carbon for me.


----------

